# Berkshire East 2/3/11



## Dave L (Feb 4, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied: *2/3/11

*Resort or Ski Area: *Berskshire East

*Conditions: *Powder, PP

*Trip Report: *

Well I will just preface by saying I really don't think it matters where you went Thursday as conditions had to be phenomenal everywhere at least compared to the minimal snowfalls we have been seeing in recent years.  Blue skies and low winds despite the forecast.  One consequence was a lack of pics due to all the skiing!





A shot from midway down
As others have stated, we too were destined for Magic but had to shuffle due to the lift closure:-(. Some other logistics and a late start forced us to pick a mountain a little closer to home so by 1000 we were off to Berkshire East, a hill neither one of us had skied before.  
The drive up 8A from Pittsfield was a bit sketchy so it took a good hour but we were very optimistic with the amount of snow we were seeing.  Arriving to the mountain around 1100, we found a nearly empty parking lot and a small very laid back lodge.  Tickets? $35:beer:




lift shot
The majority of the upper mountain was untouched from Wednesday with tons of pillowy soft powder bumps.
It might have been the conditions but I immediately fell in love with this place.  Compared to Jiminy Peak's bland straight shots, Berkshire offered up so many options including some nice woods skiing a huge variety of connectors and terrain, I really couldn't see myself getting bored here despite the relatively small mountain size.  Although it's elevation is lower than the Peak, It skis greater overall vertical.
One complaint as a first timer, was some inconsistency in the cartoon trail map (I guess the norm no matter the hill) and some poorly signed trails.  So instead of trail hunting we just let it rip.
Since we really didn't reference the map frequently I will offer it up:
http://berkshireeast.com/_img/trail_map_11.8.10.pdf
Basically all the uppers were untouched and the West side and below were all corduroy.
Speaking of Roy's, the second to last run of the day with burning legs found us on Roy's Way, traveling slightly faster than we should have been.  While quickly evading a downed boarder I caught a right ski tip and for the first time in two years took a fall where I actually lost a ski.  My MCL is tender today to say the least.
This place gets filled up quick after school gets out, so if you go, go midweek and go early.
Terrific mountain, will definitely be back.


----------



## MrMagic (Feb 4, 2011)

nice report dave l i hope to ski the b east this upcomming monday


----------



## Mapnut (Feb 4, 2011)

This is the third straight report on Berkshire East I've seen that mentions poor trail signs.  I hope they read these.


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 4, 2011)

Headed there tonight for duty....signage was a bit better a few years ago, but as since fallen as signs have been "stolen" or broken.  Other than patrollers and some passholders who are on this board I doubt mgmt is on here.  Do feel free to talk with folks at customer service about issues such as signage as they tend to take more action when people talk to them in person.  But once you ski there a few times it's really not that hard to find your way around.  Glad you made it out and found the mountain we love!!


----------



## Dave L (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah, It really wasn't too big an issue.  I bet once I ski this a few more times you would get to know at least the trails you want to go on, maybe not the names.:lol:  We were just puzzled at first trying to find East Glade off Mohawk, nothing is labeled from what I could see including glade entrances, although maybe that's not a bad thing. Most of the tree runs we hit were just dropping in where we saw some tracks. 
On the other side there were even trails like "wilderness" (I think) that aren't even on the map.
Either way lots of good skiing and riding, I love being able to mix things up as I get bored easily without a challenge!  Now I just need my knee to feel better:???:

EDIT: Skiing was so good we didn't even mind there was no pub!  Now that's a mountain!


----------



## threecy (Feb 4, 2011)

Dave L said:


> We were just puzzled at first trying to find East Glade off Mohawk, nothing is labeled from what I could see including glade entrances, although maybe that's not a bad thing. Most of the tree runs we hit were just dropping in where we saw some tracks.



The glades at Berkshire East tend to be a little less formal than at other areas...the upper portion of the East Glades (starting around the flats on the second segment of Mohawk) take more snow to ski than the lower portion (very obvious, off Bear Run/Big Chief).

The latest trail map on the web site has some significant inaccuracies in regard to trail names.  Other than the top of the mountain layout, the terrain is fairly accurately rendered.


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 4, 2011)

The Top of East Glade is fairly boney (LOTS of shale rock) in most years, but is probably decent this season, but I haven't skied it yet this year to know for sure.  Just before the first pitch of Mohawk just look left (new power lines running through there for the turbine) and that's the entrance.


----------



## 2sons (Feb 4, 2011)

Glad to see somebody enjoyed the freshies at Berkshire East. +1 on the poor trail signage. No wonder our first run last weekend unknowingly was on Tomahawk! Hope to get back up there soon.


----------



## Dave L (Feb 4, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> The Top of East Glade is fairly boney (LOTS of shale rock) in most years, but is probably decent this season, but I haven't skied it yet this year to know for sure.  Just before the first pitch of Mohawk just look left (new power lines running through there for the turbine) and that's the entrance.


Ahh they had it ribboned off where the lines pass through.  Before the trail reconnects to Big Chief you could see a beautiful section of open trees uphill to skiers left all tracked up.  Looking at the map it looks like you can also get in from Bear Run, but I think that it's not as pronounced a trail as it shows on the map.  Not sure if I was even on it!
Either way thanks for the info, and I can't wait to get back there.


----------



## Dave L (Feb 4, 2011)

2sons said:


> Glad to see somebody enjoyed the freshies at Berkshire East. +1 on the poor trail signage. No wonder our first run last weekend unknowingly was on Tomahawk! Hope to get back up there soon.


I have a ski buddy who lives in Pittsfield and he didn't even know the place existed!  What a gem. I didn't explore the area but it seems fairly remote the way we came up.....PS I wouldn't want to pass any one of the busses that were in the lot when we left or I'd be in a bank


----------



## reefer (Feb 4, 2011)

They have trail signs?


----------



## Superbman (Feb 4, 2011)

Great Report-you got the vibe of the B'east for sure.

Here's a video from Wednesday morning shot by LiftlineRedcoat-he has a bunch of other videos that showcase the best of B'east....you won't find anything like this for Jiminy Peak.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xG8H4Auaz8

Hey The BEast, I might have to bring my bike headlamp tonight....

Tuesday was a damn near perfect day-no one there, 9 inches of fresh snow, great coverage and just me and the old men skiing the trees and the lift line bumps over and over again.

Trail signs, huh-well, I'd prefer they increased water-supply for snowmaking (with an up-top pond), and maybe set up a gun on Jug so it was open with better coverage more often-but I suppose a few new signs would be good, too.

I have to say-I never thought I'd be considering getting an even fatter ski than my Icelantic Nomad Sft for Berkshire east...that is, until this season.:beer:

Shabbadoos tonight, TheBEast?


----------



## Dave L (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks like the first clip was the woods we were looking for, pretty open.  I'll say again or maybe I shouldn't, I'm really impressed with this place


----------



## Superbman (Feb 4, 2011)

Yep, that was lower east Glades (off of Bear Run)-the one off of Mohawk (you need to traverse to the right of the orange ribbon to the wider spasces before descending) is great too-but often too bony.

The second glades pictured is Upper Tomahawk-from the top of Jug-another good one.  The other glades are some 'locals' glades, i think.


----------



## Dave L (Feb 4, 2011)

Superbman said:


> Yep, that was lower east Glades (off of Bear Run)-the one off of Mohawk (you need to traverse to the right of the orange ribbon to the wider spasces before descending) is great too-but often too bony.
> 
> The second glades pictured is Upper Tomahawk-from the top of Jug-another good one.  The other glades are some 'locals' glades, i think.


Sounds like next dump I need to get back and ski with some locals!  I'll bring the homebrews:beer:


----------



## billski (Feb 5, 2011)

Superbman said:


> Yep, that was lower east Glades (off of Bear Run)-the one off of Mohawk (you need to traverse to the right of the orange ribbon to the wider spasces before descending) is great too-but often too bony.
> 
> The second glades pictured is Upper Tomahawk-from the top of Jug-another good one.  The other glades are some 'locals' glades, i think.



It's been about four years since I was last there.  Almost nothing had been cleared out at that time.  One of the best moves BE mgt made.  Those woods look pretty mellow and welcoming compared to the knarly chit I'm used to.  Looks like a great place to get introduced to glades.


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 6, 2011)

Friday night was outstanding....We lapped Cloud almost all night with nice soft chowder all the way down the right hand side.


----------

